# DA7700 chain pins for 105 (10 spd) chain ??



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Search function didn't really help me out.

I told my LBS I had 105 (10 spd) and asked for replacement pins -- I didn't realize until I got home that they gave me a set of replacement pins for DA7700...

Will it work, or is the design completely different from 9 -- 10 spd ?


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't think it will work. I mean I remember reading about how not to use the 7/8 speed connectors for the 9 speed chain. Here is the tech doc from shimano on the 10 speed chain.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0C/SI-08V0C-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830682230.pdf

I wouldn't risk it, I'd take them back and ask for the correct ones. Don't the chains come with 2 connecting pins these days. All my 9 speed ones did, and I have a bunch of extra ones from over the years. Don't know about the 10speed though.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Japanese technical instructions in literate English! Will miracles never cease?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

NOT compatible


----------

